# EWHO Gold Template for Cubase 10



## MarcusD (Jun 5, 2019)

Pleased to announce the release of a *Cubase 10 template* I've created for use with *East West Hollywood Orchestra Gold*. The template is designed to get users up-and-running with the library in virtually seconds. Everything has been pre-configured, tagged, named, colour coded and organised for your convenience. 

Expression maps have been created for every keys-witch patch in the library and pre-loaded ready to go. Also, included are a large number of "track presets" for modular building, making it really easy to cherry pick different elements from the library and import them directly into different sessions.

The template (and track presets) load disabled by default. Simply select which patches you wish to use, enable them then crack on composing. My custom colour palette is also included. Simply open the colour menu and set the pallet as"default" Cubase will then use that palette for every session.

If you're wondering if it will work with Diamond, I have no way of testing as I don't own it. My assumption would be Play would try to search for the patches under EWHO Gold directories. So you may have to re-load each patch in the EW player manually. This could also potentially effect track pesets too... 

Hopefully it's be of some use! For more information please visit www.poundsound.co.uk

~ Marcus


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 13, 2019)

EW Hollywood Solo Instruments (gold) template now been added. For Solo Cello, Solo Violin & Harp.

All patches loaded, named, colour coded & tagged.
All expressions mapped created, mapped patches and included in seperate folder.

Includes Track Archives presets for modular building.

Includes Track Presets for modular building.

My Custom Colour Template


----------

